# Outlook,Word: Handschrift als Grafik einfügen



## Rasenkantenstein (22. September 2009)

HAllo!

Ich habe ein Bamboo Schreibpad unter Vista laufen. Nun möchte ich zum Beispiel Emails oder Texte verfassen, in denen der Gruß handschriftlich verfasst werden soll, also z.B. "Lieber Max Mustermann" dort als Grafik eingefügt wird.
Es geht sicherlich die Lösung, das in Paint einzuspeichern, aber das ist mir zu umständlich...

Bei dem Pad lag auch eine Software bei, die unter Office genau diese Aufgabe erfüllt, aber leider läuft die unter Vista nicht mehr...


Ich würde also gerne den Text in das Handschriftserkennungsfenster schreiben, aber die Schrift nicht erkennen lassen sondern so wie sie ist, einfügen.


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!

Konst


----------



## Enumerator (25. September 2009)

Moin!

Wie wär's einfach mit einem Treiber- bzw. Firmwareupdate?
Google schickt dich geradewegs auf die Firmen-Homepage, wo du nach kurzer Angabe, welches Produkt Du denn hast, direkt zum Treiber-Download weitergeleitet wirst.
Funktioniert auch mit anderen Peripheriegeräten. Wirklich.

Gruß
Enum


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (25. September 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis. Leider liegen bei der Firma für Vista keine Ergebnisse für JustWriteOffice parat. Aber womöglich sollte ich mal die Firma kontaktieren und das Ergebnis hier ggf. posten.


----------

